# Very Sorry Jesse



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

To Jesse and others,

I'm truly very sorry for my mishaps, and my sometimes delayed responses. 
:thumbdwn: As Will said, I do deal with my technicians and retail customers... 
 If I fail to respond in a timely fashion, please try to understand.

Very Best regards,
--Manny in Parts


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

no problem manny..

check your PM


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Hey Manny my old friend. I wrote ya about an X-brace for my E36 and got a reply fairly quickly, then when I asked how to order I havent heard back since....

I've got another couple part numbers to add to the X-brace order so I'll drop ya another line soon.

Doug


----------



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

hey manny,

i am jesse's brother. jerry. i have a few parts inquiry. should i just stop by and not email you? well... im looking to get a x-brace. let me know~

Jerry


----------

